# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  Obras de encauzamiento del río Segura en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 0' 53'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-681/1486717/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

